# Vintage Clausing 12 inch Metal Lathe - $950 (Seattle CL)



## Nogoingback

Vintage Clausing 12 inch Metal Lathe
					

For sale is a Vintage Clausing 12 inch Metal Lathe. This is an old lathe, I believe from 1941; the bed way is stamped 1941. There are 24" between the centers. The spindle is 1 1/2" - 8" TPI tapered...



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl

Wouldn't mind getting my hands on that steady rest .


----------



## FOMOGO

For some reason, I really like the look of the base cabinet. Mike


----------



## markba633csi

That's a model 100 I think- MK1 or MK2?
That IS a nice cabinet
I like that ancient old motor too- reminds me of the old Santa Cruz penny arcade for some reason


----------



## Flyinfool

There will be a similar one but with the QC gearbox and 36 inch bed, going up for sale soon in the SE Wisconsin area. I have no idea of the price or timing just yet.


----------



## Flyinfool

The 1941 that is stamped in the bed is not a date, it is the Serial No.


----------



## Nogoingback

mmcmdl said:


> Wouldn't mind getting my hands on that steady rest .




Well, just buy it.  It's only $950 plus shipping...


----------



## Nogoingback

markba633csi said:


> That's a model 100 I think- MK1 or MK2?
> That IS a nice cabinet
> I like that ancient old motor too- reminds me of the old Santa Cruz penny arcade for some reason




Does the boardwalk still exist in Santa Cruz, or was it taken down.  Haven't been there in decades.


----------



## markba633csi

Oh the Boardwalk is still there, but the arcade I'm not sure- I remember the arcade as it was in the 60s, no electronic games just pinball machines and target shooting and a big tank with boats you could control with a steering wheel I think,  a gypsy woman in a glass box
and a machine that would shock you when you pulled the handle LOL I never tried it


----------



## Nogoingback

MY favorite was bumper cars: got tossed out a couple of times for aggressive driving.


----------

